# Solving the Pyraminx Blindfolded



## Crystl (Apr 2, 2009)

How can you solve the Pyraminx BLD? I had tried a lot of ways, a lot of cycle but no such luck. I need the algs, some common thing to solve.

Thanks for help


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. I used TuRBo. About 2-3 min per solve. Visual memo.
Kenneth, Jude, Charlie are much better.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Yes. I used TuRBo. About 2-3 min per solve. Visual memo.
> Kenneth, Jude, Charlie are much better.



but how, what algs did you use? I've wanted to do it aswell but I am not good enough to make up my own method


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I used TuRBo. About 2-3 min per solve. Visual memo.
> ...



Piotoor lists the algs here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn01oyryNQA&feature=channel_page
they 3-cycle stickers on the LL. 
Use sune to orient corners. Tips are obvious.
I think you use a different method that can work as well. The difference is that your LL is our FL. I believe they are still 3 cycles for your LL algs. Just visually trace the stickers to memo EP. Then memorize how to fix the CO. If you do sune+AUF, nothing is changed except for CO.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

you linked an average of 12 

I did try to make up a method and in that method I did use sunes for the corners, I just didn't know how I would solve the other edges, I did some kind of three cycles but that just messed up other pieces when you set it up.

If I really wanted to do this I could probably do it with that method but I am wondering if there's a good one that someone has already made up..


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> you linked an average of 12
> 
> I did try to make up a method and in that method I did use sunes for the corners, I just didn't know how I would solve the other edges, I did some kind of three cycles but that just messed up other pieces when you set it up.
> 
> If I really wanted to do this I could probably do it with that method but I am wondering if there's a good one that someone has already made up..



I know. He listed the algs in his comments.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay. Thanks.

Those are the algs I use for speedsolving! (although upside down  ).

I'm pretty sure I can work some BLD method out by myself though..


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

For Pyraminx blind, all I do is keep looking untill I see the entire solution. I don't use any speed-system at all (not lbl, not "keyhole"), just try to place a couple of pieces (ribs+some edges) correctly with a very small amount of moves, predict what happens to the other pieces and figure out a way to solve them.

I memo tips last and solve them first


----------

